# Cordless drill



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

All right guys, its time for me to buy a new drill. I don't really use it that much, just for small stuff generally like taking hardware off doors, or window treatments, but it still needs to be powerful enough to mix mud and adhesives. At least 18v.

My last 2 have been Craftsmen, and I guess I got my $120 back out of them, but they seem to die in a year. My current one came with 2 battery packs, one is already shot, and it would cost about $70 to replace. The other only holds a charge for a short time. If I'm running my paste machine for a couple days, I need to mix glue 2-3 times a day. This thing just doesn't have the stones to do it maybe once or twice a day then I'm recharging. 

What are your reccomendations. What brands or models do you prefer and why. At this point, cost doesn't matter, as long as I don't have to replace it again in a year. And how about those ones that come with the chargwe and a built in jobsite radio? Look pretty cool, but do they work?


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

My personal opinion is the Dewalt 18v. Packs plenty of power - the batteries have good life on them too. I've had mine for about 4 years now and batteries are just noticing a decline in life (put many metal roofs up with this thing). Make sure it comes with the xr (I think) batteries - a friend has those and they last quite a bit longer from what he tells me.
Dewalt also has the radio as a seperate purchase that does charge the batteries and can run off the batteries if need be. The one's I've seen have worked excellent. Don't buy the Jeep one - broke it in a matter of days. And the "tire tread" is plastic .. grrr. haha.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Would that be the 'xrp' models?

And what is the difference between a drill driver and a hammer drill?


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep.. xrp. Drill driver is just a screw gun - the hammer drill is like a roto hammer for drilling into masonry or concrete. Some of the drills have a hammer drill setting. It's pretty handy feature if you're in a pinch.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I've seen the new RIGID tools advertized a lot. Just wondering how they stack up. Anyone know?

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I swear by Makita. You don't always get what you pay for. Makita is cheap and is quality too. Go figure. Pretty much everyone in our company has a makita tool set.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

The new Makita cordless are nice, but back when they used that odd slid in type battery I didn't care too much for them.

Bob


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I've still got my first Makita drill with the slip in type battery.. haven't looked at it since I bought my Dewalt.


----------



## tncontractor (Dec 20, 2003)

I bought the DeWalt XRP 18volt on eBay brand new for a good price - I highly recommend it. I also own Makita, Craftsman and Ryobi. I do NOT recommend Ryobi, even for the average homeowner - what a piece of junk.

The key to the Dewalt is the ratcheting chuck - works great on very small drill bits.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I apoligize. I said makita in my last post and I meant Ryobi. I swear by Ryobi. I have to totally disagree with you TN. I like my ryobi, and just about everyone in our company owns ryobi with zero problems.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Dewalt, yes good stuff. How about the millwakee they seem pretty good too.

I still have my Portor Cable 12 vt that still has som balls to it

bernie


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

I swear by Milwaukee... none better.


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2003)

All we have id DeWalt...... my shop is dotted with yellow. I have a couple 12v drills for installing blinds and everything else around the store and they are tough, batteries last a long time too. Blue power tools bite !!! LOL


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL... I like a couple things from Dewalt. Namely their cordless stuff, wormdrive circular saw (lightweight), and 5" grinders. I can do without the rest.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I stiil use a 20 yr. old Makita 6V around the house, it began life on the jobsite. About 6 yrs. ago I got a deal on 12V Makita's and bought 5, I kept one, used daily, and sold the rest to my guys at cost. They are all still in the field. The only other brand that I see is DeWalt in 18V, everybody seems to love them. I'll check them out when the Makita dies, we'll probably be up to 64V by then.


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

Prowall I went with the XRP, but mine is the 14.4V. I have enough weight in my tools bags, I didn't want to lug around the 18v. My 14.4 DeWalt holds up to all sorts of abuse. Have had it about almost 2 years now. Guys with 18v that arn't XRP, don't seem to have the same power as mine. The batteries last all day unless, your screwing into 16 ga steel. Then you have to change. Only replaced 1 battery on it, but that's because someone got sticky fingered.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The latest edition of Consumer Reports has more than enough info on cordless drills. #1? Panasonic! Go figure, I've never even seen one.


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

I have, and I wouldn't even waste the time or money. 1 of my old partners uses one. And an outfit out here uses them exclusively, they furnish these for their framers. The one they gave me stayed in the box.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Funny you should bring up Panasonic. My buddy has one, in fact has had it for over 10 years, and the thing kicks butt. Its pretty much bulletproof, and has never failed him. And he swears that Panasonic makes all the Milwaukee tools, and they just rebrand them for sale.


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

They do last a long time ProWall, I'll give them that, but from what I've experienced with them, they just don't have the power and the battery stamina as my DeWalt. They are great if you are using a light gauge steel, but once you start getting into 16 ga metal, they are no worth the hassel. But for a home project kind of tool, I guess they could satisfy someones needs.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

haha.. Panasonic does not make Milwaukee tools that I know of. Milwaukee has been manufacturing tools for 80 years. They may use the battery technology that Panasonic has - but the design and internal parts are much much different.


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

I swear by my Dewalt 18volt. Had it about 7 years now. Has wired many houses and basements, built 2 large soteage buildings. I have been through several batteries and 2 chargers. I think what did the charger in was using it on an inverter. May have also killed a couple of my last batteries. Mine has the saw with it. I don't even know where my corded saw is these days. When it is time to replace, it will be with another dewalt 18 volt!


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I like the 18volt Dewalt stuff, have the sawzall, round saw, and two drills. Everything works good but the round saw is underpowered a little. Owned them for four years and replaced batteries once. Ebay is the place for new Dewalt batteries.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

One of my customers has a little 12 volt skill. I always thought they where below industrial standards but I used it the other day and I was amazed. That little light, cheap, peace of crap had some exelent torc.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

*ChickFix*

Not sure if anyone will see this since the thread seems old, but I have a question about cordless drills. I do "odd jobs" for people and had been using a 12 volt Black and Decker. It's dying and I really want to try something else. I bought a 14.4 volt Black and Decker but returned it because it seemed like I was having a lot of problems with the bit slipping. When I went to go pick out a new one I saw a 9.6 volt Dewalt and a 12 volt Bosch that both interested me. It seemed like the specifications for both were nearly identical (torque and RPM's) and was wondering if I should look more seriously at one versus the other. I really like the Dewalt name. I'm not building a house with the thing but do probably just a bit more than the average homeowner. I really liked the lightness and compactness of the 9.6V Dewalt as I am a woman and it was extremely comfortable in my hand. Just want some advice! Also, how important of a feature is a ratcheting chuck? Does it really keep the bit from slipping?


----------



## Spectatorz (Jun 11, 2004)

*Cordless Drill*



Unregistered said:


> Not sure if anyone will see this since the thread seems old, but I have a question about cordless drills. I do "odd jobs" for people and had been using a 12 volt Black and Decker. It's dying and I really want to try something else. I bought a 14.4 volt Black and Decker but returned it because it seemed like I was having a lot of problems with the bit slipping. When I went to go pick out a new one I saw a 9.6 volt Dewalt and a 12 volt Bosch that both interested me. It seemed like the specifications for both were nearly identical (torque and RPM's) and was wondering if I should look more seriously at one versus the other. I really like the Dewalt name. I'm not building a house with the thing but do probably just a bit more than the average homeowner. I really liked the lightness and compactness of the 9.6V Dewalt as I am a woman and it was extremely comfortable in my hand. Just want some advice! Also, how important of a feature is a ratcheting chuck? Does it really keep the bit from slipping?


My advice to you on this matter is that you should check out "Craftsman"
18volt cordless. Believe it or not, I am surprised and pleased with this model !
I have one that is being used and it does serve me well for the price. My other one is a "Porter Cable", thats my primary choice but it might be a little heavy for you.
There is nothing wrong with useing either of these and just getting stronger !
If you will, check back and let us know what you end up choosing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I see this thread is pretty old, but I thought I would comment anyways since the info would be relevant to anyone.

My advice would be you really need 2 drills. I suspect the reason you are burning out your drills so quickly is because of mixing mud with them. "drills" as we generically call them are typically high reving (1200-1600 rmps), for mixing mud you need low revs and high torque, the opposite of what the drills you have owned are designed for. If it was me I would buy a simple cordless screw driver for doing your dailiy tasks of taking off window treatments and hardware, even if you are going to be drilling new holes into drywall but not wood, a cordless screw driver would do everything you want to do, plus you get them cheap and they are small and light.

For your mud mixing and paste mixing I would recommend getting a second drill, which would be 1/2 inch spade handled drill that is corded not cordless. 

Something like http://www.dewalt.com/us/products/tool_detail.asp?productID=19

These drills are low reving, something like 400 rpms and have high torque and are designed to do exactly what you want. It will last you a life time since you are using it for what it is designed to do.

Your uses of your current drills are on opposite ends of the spectrum. For your window treatments and such your drill is over kill, and for mixing mud and paste, your drill is being overworked and you are burning it out.

That's my 2 cents on the subject.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

In regard to Dewalt products... I have a crap load of them, but I am slowly replacing them as I need to. I personally don't think Dewalt really is a category leader in any tools that I can think of with the exception to cordless. They really do have the cordless tools figured out and bullet proofed.

But for any other category such as routers or recip saw, circular saws or jig saws, they don't offer any products that are unique in design, features or quality. For example I think Milwaukee makes the best recip saws and hammer drills on the market, Porter Cable makes some damn fine nailers. Dewalts routers leave a lot to be desired for the professional wood worker and so on with just about every tool they make.

That being said I own a ton of Dewalt tools, but that is mostly by default, being that I can get them cheap and they are professional grade. However now I find myself going around for a second round of tools being much more picky, and choosing a tool for very specific features, and most of the time Dewalt ends up sitting it out because they don't offer a tool that can compete. - For example when I went to get a SDS hammer drill, I wanted a clutch in the tool for safety, Dewalt doesn't offer one. I ended up with Milwaukee. When I looked at a frame nailer, I wanted it to be easy to adjust depth of nail setting. Porter cable offers a dial, Dewalt offers you an allen wrench to lose. Dewalt lost again.

I'm not down on Dewalt, I just think that when you start getting particular about the tools you want to use every day, the Dewalt line starts to show it's weaknesses. However, as I said they are pretty much the only choice right now in cordless 18-24 volt systems.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

well i have both the rigid and dewalt cordless the dewalt is good i have had it for years but i have been letting me laborers use the dewalt so i went out and got a new rigid about a 9 months ago and i am impressed comes with a couple batteries a dual rapid charger. it has plenty of torque and speed, a little heavier than the dewalt but for a little less i think it is comparable to anything else out there. 

BTW ryobi and black and decker are hunks of crap in my opionion.


----------



## Changes HI (Sep 19, 2004)

Well i'm a newbie on this site and I must say this is a great place....

But on to the thread at hand...
I have a 12V Ridgid and a bunch of 18V ridgid stuff and they work GREAT... 
I only have the 12V for light stuff and I use teh 18V's extensively! and they are GREAT plus the Lifetime warranty is unbeatable.

well that's my .02 ....... :Thumbs:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

For those of you 'swearing' by the DeWalt cordless drills, I always swore by them too. But I'm telling you, the newer ones are absolute garbage. They simply will NOT hold a charge for any length of time. This is not just MY opinion, ask anyone who has 'wasted' their money on one (or in my case two) in the last year or so. I'll be more than glad to sell mine to anybody real cheap (my new ones, not my old ones) (I'll even throw in a 'sympathy card')!


----------



## Dave H. (Oct 3, 2004)

From all the reading of reviews I've done, it does seemt that DeWalt has a problem above and beyond their mediocre battery lives.

I have a 2-month old Makita 18V that I am relatively happy with. I have used it primarily to drive in Tapcon concrete bolts (many, many of them), but I've used it as a drill quite often, too. 

It has two speed settings, which is great for drilling vs. driving, a clutch system, and clutched vs. unclutched modes. I find myself changing these settings quite a lot, so it seems worth the money for the versatility.

I suggest the original poster look at the Makita, Porter-Cable and Panasonic drills.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Tom R - do you have the XR batteries (All Black) or the XRP batteries (Black with yellow band on top)? Do you have only the standard charger or are you using the charger with the automatic tune-up mode built in? Dewalt recommends leaving a battery in the tune up charger until you are ready to use it, since a Nicad battery loses 35 % of its charge within 48 hrs of charging and just sitting, then 1% a day thereafter. Are you hot charging your batteries? Dewalt recommends charging their batteries right out of a tool if they are hot, but instead to let them cool before charging. It's pretty common practice to run a battery down and walk over to the charger and swap it right out with the fresh one instead of letting it cool first.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have been more than pleased with a recently purchased Panasonic 15.6V. I'm a big Makita fan and have about a dozen of them but they won't snap a 1/4" Tapcon the way the Panasonic does (it took a little getting used to the torque). I was getting about 6 hrs. of 50% use to a battery while boarding up homes, about twice what the Makita was doing but it was older and 12V.
I will withold any longevity critique for a year or so.
I also really dislike the battery lump at the end of the handle but they're all that way now. It makes them tough to stick in your pocket, they keep wanting to roll out. The backloaded weight also trips the trigger sometimes.


----------



## papakap (Jan 23, 2005)

Panasonic is like a ferrari. I own two but I really wouldn't recomend them. They are hands down the best drill but the batteries wear out twice as fast as the other major brands. (6 months under average use) Until Panasonic releases a two pack of batteries for around $120 you will basically be buying another drill every 6 months. They charge faster too, I think that is why they wear out.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

The problem with rechargeable battery packs it they have a "memory" to get a good charge they need to be totally deenergized. Some Dewalt charger units have this feature. They say you should deenergize the pack every ten charges. Saves the life of the battery and you get a stronger charge.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If you go to the Dewalt website they have a section on rechargeable batteries, myths and how to get the most from them, deenegizing is listed as a myth and actually harmful to the long term life of their batteries. I wouldn't buy any charger other than their ones that condition the batteries, they are idiot proof, no matter the condition of the battery, down to nothing, or used for 30 seconds you can just stick it on the charger and forget about it.

Dewalt lists the biggest culprit of damaging your batteries is heat. The recommend never sticking a battery in the charger directly from the tool, let it cool for 15 minutes first.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> If you go to the Dewalt website they have a section on rechargeable batteries, myths and how to get the most from them, deenegizing is listed as a myth and actually harmful to the long term life of their batteries. I wouldn't buy any charger other than their ones that condition the batteries, they are idiot proof, no matter the condition of the battery, down to nothing, or used for 30 seconds you can just stick it on the charger and forget about it.
> 
> Dewalt lists the biggest culprit of damaging your batteries is heat. The recommend never sticking a battery in the charger directly from the tool, let it cool for 15 minutes first.


I was talking about the dewalt charging unit. I have used the units with and without the "conditioner" but it recommends every ten charges on the units that have the button. So if dewalt say's it not good they need to recall those units.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Since I started this thread oh so long ago, I might as well wrap it up. I bought a Dewalt 18v xrp and its doing its job so far so good. Can't complain, but we'll see.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I see what you are saying, I'm referring to people who run the battery down to zero by sticking it in a tool and taping the trigger and doing stuff like that. Using a charger with a conditioning button made by the company doesn't sound like the same thing.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Since I started this thread oh so long ago, I might as well wrap it up. I bought a Dewalt 18v xrp and its doing its job so far so good. Can't complain, but we'll see.



That's the one with the metal chuck right? 
I think those ones have some serious torque for battery op.



Mike Finley said:


> I see what you are saying, I'm referring to people who run the battery down to zero by sticking it in a tool and taping the trigger and doing stuff like that. Using a charger with a conditioning button made by the company doesn't sound like the same thing.


Yeah that don't work to condition a rechargable. That will just give you a false charge over time.


----------



## scooksc (Feb 6, 2005)

*Milwaukee Makes tools*



ProWallGuy said:


> Funny you should bring up Panasonic. My buddy has one, in fact has had it for over 10 years, and the thing kicks butt. Its pretty much bulletproof, and has never failed him. And he swears that Panasonic makes all the Milwaukee tools, and they just rebrand them for sale.


From a Milwaukee Guy, Panasonic doesn't make the tools, Milwaukee does. In good ole Mississippi.


----------



## pbrad911 (Feb 14, 2005)

I have three dewalts two 18V and 1 12V I have had some trouble with the XR battery packs going bad five in the last year but I think it has to do with dewalts new chargers it tells me they are in hotpack delay when they haven't even been used. One of my guys got a Ryobi 18V with 2 Batts for $89 and it seems two work great my batts for the Dewalt cost me as much as his whole kit


----------



## Raelynn (Feb 25, 2005)

I have read about three different test reports and they all rate these tools by the amount of screws they can drive on one charge.The only real test would take too long. Durabilty In the field over time


----------



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> The latest edition of Consumer Reports has more than enough info on cordless drills. #1? Panasonic! Go figure, I've never even seen one.


That’s exactly why I didn’t renew my subscription. Something’s seriously wrong with that magazine!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Master, I found and bought one shortly after that post. It sees daily use and has enough torque to snap a 1/4" Tapcon. I'm not sorry that I bought it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

scooksc said:


> From a Milwaukee Guy, Panasonic doesn't make the tools, Milwaukee does. In good ole Mississippi.


Not exactly. Most tools are made here but many of their cordless drill motors are made in Germany with the batteries made..over seas (?). Some of their other tools are made in China. I know their metal chop saw is.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

MasterStrokes said:


> That’s exactly why I didn’t renew my subscription. Something’s seriously wrong with that magazine!


I don't understand. Do imply the magazine is wrong? Because you haven't seen these drills. Everyone I know who has these tools, myself included, loves them.


----------



## MasterStrokes (Feb 26, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't understand. Do imply the magazine is wrong? Because you haven't seen these drills. Everyone I know who has these tools, myself included, loves them.


You sir are 100.748% correct. I’ve never used one. All these years I’ve been using a Panasonic cordless razor to drill and screw. I learn something new every day on this board. :Thumbs: No… Consumer Reports didn’t sit right in my britches when they rated Behr paint #1.  That’s all. I use a 12V Black&Decker FireStorm. Not by choice. It was cheap and used for light duty.

Speedy were you aware a fellow named Steve Warren broke the land speed record recently of 330+ mph. On a crotch rocket? Can you imagine the adrenaline rush.


----------



## JohnToolGuy (Mar 8, 2005)

*Milwaukee's 28 volt looks like a winner*

The new Milwaukee v28 drill has a 28 volt lithium ion battery and they say it can last all day without charging. Saw it at a distributor when Milwaukee brought in the big red truck. No heavier than the 18 volt but lots more torque and oomph. On the website www.v28power.com they say it has 600 inch pounds of torque.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

"On the website www.v28power.com they say it has 600 inch pounds of torque."
That'[s 50 ft/lbs. I hope that it comes with about a 2ft. cheater bar.


----------



## carpentermikeal (Mar 8, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> "On the website www.v28power.com they say it has 600 inch pounds of torque."
> That'[s 50 ft/lbs. I hope that it comes with about a 2ft. cheater bar.



Does any body have a opinion on festool ive allways wanted one but there so expensive. they look cool like something nasa would make http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82261&item=4363269224&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

*Update*

I now have one battery that is getting pretty sickly and is only good for about 2 hrs. The other one is showing it's age but will still hang for 4-5 hrs. Everything else about the drill is fine other than some cosmetics.

Expensive up front but in for the long haul.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

makita, good reliable tools


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Panasonic are the best in comfort and run-time. My first employer had a fleet of 15.6 drills that lasted for years- unlike my coworkers POS dewalt. I would say a Panasonic is a lexus and Dewalt is a pinto.


----------



## nailman (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ryobi*

I see no one here like Ryobi, cheap yes but my wife bought me the ryobi set a year ago and they have been working flawless sofar. Tore down a house and left the drill inside by mistake found it 2 days latter under all the debris and it still worked fine. I have a dewalt kit and got tired of buying batteries for it, about 80$ a pop.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Ryobi=great for the DIY'er.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Festool C12 kit, last drill you will buy.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

As per Warner:


Festool link http://www.festoolusa.com/products/cordless-drills/c12-cordless-drill-564178.html


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone checked the date of original post on this subject?

I must have picked the 'good' battery today. I rebuilt the outhouse and added some thru-bolted roof supports out at the hunt camp today AND it's not close to being dead.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

nailman said:


> I see no one here like Ryobi, cheap yes but my wife bought me the ryobi set a year ago and they have been working flawless sofar. Tore down a house and left the drill inside by mistake found it 2 days latter under all the debris and it still worked fine. I have a dewalt kit and got tired of buying batteries for it, about 80$ a pop.


 


I have the ryobi nicad set with 6 batteries. they all work good. have for years. I even bought the impact driver for $45 as a display with no box. works fantastic. as good as any makita or dewalt I've used. 


The only reason I bought the set was, way back was because I needed a cheap drill for my wife. Cost like $80 and ended up bringing it to work and liked it. 
Ryobi works for me. 

However if you try the lithium set keep the receipt.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

hughjazz said:


> I have the ryobi nicad set with 6 batteries. they all work good. have for years. I even bought the impact driver for $45 as a display with no box. works fantastic. as good as any makita or dewalt I've used.
> 
> 
> The only reason I bought the set was, way back was because I needed a cheap drill for my wife. Cost like $80 and ended up bringing it to work and liked it.
> ...


Ryobi is great if your not swinging off them day in and day out. I can say Panasonic is simply brilliant and recommend makita and bosch after that. I don't have the money to pi$$ away on Panasonic tools but my cordless stuff is either makita or bosch. The reason I have both makita and bosch is that I use NiMh battery drills when the temperature gets too cold for the bosch L-ion tools. I am not a brand whore so I have a mix of Hitachi for my sds max and sds plus tools then metabo for my standard corded drills. I then use makita and bosch for my cordless. I choose what I think is best value and quality for each tool I purchase. Sod brand loyalty, I want what works.


----------



## Craft-man (Sep 27, 2008)

Milwaukee


----------

